# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Avatars For All

## Rakkantekimusouka

OK, if no one objects, I'll be a regular custom avatar maker. I've got plenty of time on my hands.

Just PM me.

----------


## Aphius

Well... I dunno. 

I have no doubt in your ability, but it doesn't make sense to me to have an official Avatar creator. I always thought that if someone wanted an avatar they'd take it to the person they wanted to do it, or the art team as a whole.

If one person makes all the avatars, then others wont be able show off their avatar talent and stuff.  ::huh2:: 

Also I've seen when one person makes quite a few avatars on a forum, they all end up looking similar.  ::?: 

However I see no problem putting the offer to make avatars out there, people will usually take you up on it.  :smiley:

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Yeah, I see what you mean...there was some talk about the Art Team making avatars for everybody, and I just thought that with all the time I have, I could probably mass produce them when no one else could.

Of course, it would help if I had a gif-making program. Anyone know where I can get one (preferrably for free?)

----------


## Alex D

I use photoshop elements, which my graphics teacher gave me, works just fine. I think it way be an idea to make a topic in the Artists Corner about this, where people can give requests to the team then we go ahead and make them.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Rakkantekimusouka_
> *OK, if no one objects, I'll be a regular custom avatar maker. I've got plenty of time on my hands.
> 
> Just PM me.*



Now I sound like a meanie because you edited it, it sounds like I'm objecting to you making them at all.  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Now I sound like a meanie because you edited it, ...*



Isn't always fun and games being a staff member =P.  

Take this months global moderator bonus and double it for Feburary! =P

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Sorry about that Aphius -- after reading what you said, I thought "a regular avatar maker" was more appropriate than "official avatar maker", especially since I don't even have a gif program. (I downloaded the free trial of Easy Gif Animator, which totally rocks, but unfortunately, I haven't had the funds or the time to buy it.)

I don't think you sound mean...you were just saying that having "an official" maker might not be a good idea, with which I obviously agree -- enough to have edited my initial post. No harm done, I thought. Sorry.

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Isn't always fun and games being a staff member =P. *



what's this now?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## sitboy

Would other members be able to amke them too, because that is the main resion why i joined the art team.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by sitboy_
> *Would other members be able to amke them too, because that is the main resion why i joined the art team.*



See? This is the problem I thought we'd have. Now people will be like "omg she's hogging all teh avatarz action! O_o"

Sitboy, anyone can make them as well, you just have to offer and people will probably take you up on it if they like your stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## loose id

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Take this months global moderator bonus and double it for Feburary! =P*



Lemme guess... you're paying them in trade?

----------


## Pirate

ok, _ANYWAY..._ i need an avatar! mainly revolving around electric guitars. mainly teh awesome flyin v! but the question...

are you _up to it...?_

----------

